# Mold



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

A couple of my cheese rounds that I have in the fridge aging are getting mold on them. One of them has a couple spots of a blueish colored mold on the edge and another one has what looks kind of orangey colored (I guess it's mold) under the plastic wrap on top of the cheese round.

What do I do about this?

I read somewhere that you could rub it with vinegar to get the mold off.

Why is it getting mold on it. Will it hurt it? I don't want it to ruin.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Mold happens. Cider vinegar will work. Use it to wash off the mold then rub in some olive oil as a barrier. Turn cheeses daily and do not replace the plastic on the rounds just yet.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin Thanks.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks .... for the tip ,I have cut off and threw out many a cheese chunks to the chickens because of mold.


----------

